# Amaia establishes her credentials as a girl from Euskadi



## Vicario

Un alumno mío (hablando de 'Ocho apellidos vascos') ha escrito que:
'*Amaia establece sus credenciales como chica vasca preguntando por 'txakoli' en el bar 'Los Muelles' en Sevilla'. *
He corregido *preguntando por** = pidiendo *pero no sé cómo expresar la idea de 'to establish credentials' en español. Significa que cuando pide este vino es obvio que es vasca. ¿Hay una frase equivalente? 

*Saludos desde Londres - por favor, corrijan mis errores*


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

La verdad es que la expresión "to establish credentials" no la conocía.
Tal vez algo como "confirmó su estatus de vasca". Pero no me convence demasiado. Espera más respuestas.


----------



## MrMuselk

“Amaia enseñó/probó/confirmó su procedencia vasca.”


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

_Dejó en claro su vasquedad. 
Se acreditó como vasca._


----------



## Vicario

Por ejemplo, en un periódico leí '*New Zealand establishes its credentials as a world leader in the fight against coronavirus'.  *Significa que ahora es obvio que Nueva Zelanda es uno de los países más exitosos en la lucha contra el virus.


----------



## MrMuselk

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> _Dejó en claro su vasquedad.
> Se acreditó como vasca._


Me gusta más la segunda.


----------



## Vicario

Ah. 'Se acreditó como vasca' es la frase más similar. Así que 'acreditarse como' = 'to establish one's credentials as'.  En inglés es una expresión que se usa en el lenguaje escrito, bastante culto y periodístico.


----------



## Agró

*Deja claro* que es vasca...


----------



## Magazine

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Dejó en claro su vasquedad.
> Se acreditó como vasca.


Yo cogería parte de las dos:

Deja claro que es vasca. 

Al pedir ese vino deja claro que es vasca. 

No sería nada coloquial decir: se acreditó como vasca.


----------



## Ballenero

Vicario said:


> to establish credentials


Mostrar sus credenciales.

Amaia muestra sus credenciales
pidiendo/al pedir txakoli...


----------



## Vicario

Gracias a todos - he aprendido mucho.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

"establecer" en un sentido transitivo de dejar claramente demostrado, también es posible en castellano, y se usa bastante.

_... estableció que era vasca ..._


----------



## Circunflejo

Yo no haría una traducción literal y diría que evidencia que es vasca o que hace patente que es vasca.



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> ... estableció que era vasca ...


Eso, en el contexto que nos atañe, no lo diría ninguna vasca.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Circunflejo said:


> Eso, en el contexto que nos atañe, no lo diría ninguna vasca.


¿Por qué?


----------



## Magazine

Vicario said:


> 'to establish credentials' en españo


Would you use this in a colloquial context like this one?


----------



## franzjekill

A mí no me queda claro si la frase original es en español. Si ese es el caso, el título no debería estar en inglés. En cuanto a la escena en sí, la chica no quiere establecer, ni mostrar ni dejar de mostrar nada a nadie. Es una conversación entre tres chicas vascas que están en Sevilla de despedida de soltera de Amaia, que está muy a disgusto en ese ambiente tan andaluz. No sé si en inglés la frase sería del caso para este contexto, ya que como digo, no existe voluntad de ella de dejar nada establecido. Los que nos enteramos de que es vasca somos nosotros, los espectadores, en ese primer diálogo, en que una de sus amigas pregunta "¿Queréis algo?", y ella responde "Txakoli pa' aguantar esto", a lo que la otra responde "No estás en Euskadi, Amaia". 
En ese contexto, yo diría que "vemos (nosotros, los espectadores) que la chica es vasca", o si se quiere algo pomposo "queda de manifiesto que es vasca".


----------



## jilar

Totalmente de acuerdo con Franzjekill.

Es como si yo, gallego, entro en un bar -donde sea- y pido un Rioja. Eso no puede entenderse como que yo quiero dejar claro que soy riojano.

Deduzco que la frase original es en inglés, el alumno de Vicario piensa en ese idioma, y luego traduce al español -de forma bastante literal- pero , por lo visto, la expresión "establecer sus credenciales" no acaba de convencer a Vicario, o busca otra forma de decirlo.

A mí me parece que eso por aquí no se diría.
Voy a revisar temas donde participé porque recuerdo que algo sobre esto, en concreto el uso de "credential", ya hay. Por si ayuda aquí.

Otro ejemplo de que la interpretación/conclusión del alumno de Vicario no es correcta.
Pensar que, cuando alguien pide una pizza para comer, quiere dejar claro que es italiano.


----------



## franzjekill

jilar said:


> Es como si yo, gallego, entro en un bar -donde sea- y pido un Rioja.


En este caso no lo pide, jilar, ya que no es una conversación entre ella y el camarero. Es una conversación que se da en la mesa de ellas y entre ellas. Nadie las escucha, por eso es que es claro que no quiere mostrar nada.


----------



## jilar

Sí, entiendo.
Mis ejemplos solo son para mostrar claramente que la conclusión que saca el alumno de Vicario no tiene ninguna lógica.
Incluso aunque Amaia se lo pidiera directamente al camarero.
Sí, se trata de un vino con origen vasco, pero lo puede pedir cualquier persona. Incluso un extranjero que lo probó y le gustó, y como sigue en España -en este caso están en Sevilla, ¿no? - se cree que puede ser un vino que encontraría en todo este país.

Pd:
Yo lo expresaría en español de este modo.

La escena o el diálogo sugiere/insinúa/hace pensar que Amaia es vasca.


----------



## Circunflejo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> ¿Por qué?


Porque aquí lo que se establecen son principios, teorías, hipótesis y cosas similares. No se establecen características intrínsecas a la persona como su lugar de procedencia.

Por cierto, un apunte cultural, aunque el chacolí (o txakoli) se suele asociar con el País Vasco, se produce también en ciertas zonas de la provincia de Burgos (aunque legalmente no lo pueden llamar chacolí, en la zona productora se ha llamado chacolí durante siglos y siguen llamándolo así) y en alguna zona de Chile cuyo nombre no recuerdo.


----------



## gato radioso

Vicario said:


> Un alumno mío (hablando de 'Ocho apellidos vascos') ha escrito que:
> '*Amaia establece sus credenciales como chica vasca preguntando por 'txakoli' en el bar 'Los Muelles' en Sevilla'. *
> He corregido *preguntando por** = pidiendo *pero no sé cómo expresar la idea de 'to establish credentials' en español. Significa que cuando pide este vino es obvio que es vasca. ¿Hay una frase equivalente?
> 
> *Saludos desde Londres - por favor, corrijan mis errores*



...she asserted the fact of being  Basque by ordering...?

Although it might be pointless, they won't probably have that wine in Seville bars or even know about it, it's quite a local type of wine as far as I know.


----------



## Ballenero

Vicario said:


> to establish credentials


También se dice:
Presentar sus credenciales.


----------



## Rocko!

Vicario said:


> Un alumno mío


¿Tu alumno habla inglés y está aprendiendo español, o es al revés: él habla español y está aprendiendo inglés?

Creo que la frase "New Zealand establishes its credentials as" viene siendo "Nueva Zelanda se acredita debidamente/claramente como", que significa "Nueva Zelanda obtiene reconocimiento como".
Pero en el caso de la chica vasca,* ella ya es vasca,* por lo que "establishes her credentials" tiene que significar otra cosa diferente.

Es difícil hablar de estas cosas. Yo creo que "establishes her credentials" tendría que ser "se muestra tal cual es". Y lo podríamos llevar a un "_A Amaia le sale lo vasco y deja ver que ella es una chica de Euskadi_".

Esta expresión "le sale lo vasco" tal vez es o tal vez no es una expresión que todos conozcan en España, pero al menos un español residente en Bilbao la ha escrito dentro de este tema de "lo vasco":





<b>Los vascos (y las vascas) ya tienen abuela</b>
Nota: la versión mexicana de mi zona en específico, es "_se le sale lo_", no "_le sale lo_" como en Bilbao, España.


----------



## Vicario

Es un chico inglés que estudia el español.  Para el examen de 2021 los estudiantes tienen que escribir dos ensayos de 300 palabras sobre una película y una novela/obra de teatro.  El nivel es bastante alto dado que las universidades aquí usan las notas para decidir quién es capaz de estudiar la asignatura a nivel universitario.  He encontrado todos los comentarios aquí muy interesantes y he aprendido mucho.  Comprendo que la frase que usó el chico puede interpretarse de varias maneras, pero tened en cuenta que sólo tiene 17 años y que me di cuenta  de que la frase no era completamente correcta en español. Nuestra meta es escribir y hablar el español correctamente, nada más.
Muchas gracias a todos los foreros que han contestado aquí.  Este foro es 'una mina de oro' (como decimos en inglés) para todos los estudiantes de español.

*Saludos desde Londres. Por favor, corrijan mis errores.*


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

I guess the original English phrasing would go along these lines;
_Amaia stablishes her credentials as a vasc girl (by/when?) asking for a chacolí..._

From there, in line with previous suggestions (by Circunflejo and others) the idea in Spanish would be something like;
_Amaia evidencia su procedencia vasca cuando pide [al pedir] un chacolí en el bar Los Muelles de Sevilla.

Amaia muestra claramente su origen vasco al pedir [cuando pide] un chacolí en el bar Los Muelles de Sevilla._


----------



## Magazine

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Amaia muestra claramente su origen vasco al pedir [cuando pide] un chacolí en el bar Los Muelles de Sevilla.


Exacto.   

Cuando yo pienso en _credenciales_ pienso en algún tipo de documento que acredita algo, como cuando los periodistas quieren participar en un evento.


----------



## Ballenero

Es uso figurado.

Mundo Deportivo.
Messi muestra sus credenciales.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Ballenero said:


> Es uso figurado.
> 
> Mundo Deportivo.
> Messi muestra sus credenciales.


Sí, como tal también podría funcionar (¿aunque suena discretamente forzado?);
_Amaia muestra sus credenciales al pedir un chacolí en un bar de Sevilla_

¿Muestra sus credenciales como vasca, de vasca? Igual que en el ejemplo de Messi, mostrar las credenciales en este caso implica más que simplemente su origen; Messi deja claro con su juego quién es el mejor. Por todo ello, tendería a plantear antes una traducción de sentido en este caso que una aproximación más literal como ésta.


----------



## jilar

Con mi acento gallego, si bajo a Sevilla, haré una prueba; pediré champán a ver si con ello, quien me oiga, me asigna la ciudadanía francesa. 

Todo puede ser, en Murcia, hace años, me preguntó el de la gasolinera si yo era extranjero   y sólo le pedí que me llenara el depósito. Cosa que le tuve que repetir varias veces (le dije "Lleno" o "llénamelo" inicialmente) porque no me entendía.


----------



## x.y.z

Hola, establecer sus credenciales es lo  que hacen los embajadores delante del rey: presentan sus credenciales como representantes ante el rey del país del que proceden. Él en su redacción emplea esa expresión, bien por él.


----------



## Magazine

x.y.z said:


> Hola, establecer sus credenciales es lo  que hacen los embajadores delante del rey: presentan sus credenciales como representantes ante el rey del país del que proceden. Él en su redacción emplea esa expresión, bien por él.


¿Quien es "él"?

Una *carta credencial* es una carta formal usualmente enviada por un Jefe de Estado a otro que otorga formalmente acreditación diplomática a un individuo (usualmente un diplomático) para ser su embajador en el país del Jefe de Estado que recibe la carta.1

_Presentar sus credenciales_ está totalmente fuera de lugar en un texto informal así, aparte de ser totalmente incorrecto.


----------



## Circunflejo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Sí, como tal también podría funcionar (¿aunque suena discretamente forzado?);
> _Amaia muestra sus credenciales al pedir un chacolí en un bar de Sevilla_


Sí, suena forzado. Si dejas la frase tal cual la has escrito, la pregunta es obvia, ¿qué credenciales? Si especificas


ChemaSaltasebes said:


> ¿Muestra sus credenciales como vasca, de vasca?


la cuestión sería cuáles son dichas credenciales. Además, credenciales es plural y aquí la protagonista solo realiza una acción por lo que de insistir en usar credenciales, creo que se tendría que hacer en singular, pero, personalmente, no me convence nada. Algo mejor sería decir _se acredita como vasca_, pero sigo prefiriendo las opciones que propuse en el mensaje 13.



jilar said:


> Con mi acento gallego, si bajo a Sevilla, haré una prueba; pediré champán a ver si con ello, quien me oiga, me asigna la ciudadanía francesa.


No creo que lo del champán funcione, pero si voy yo y pido un albariño o un San Simón da Costa, quizá sí se crean que soy gallego aunque no lo sea.



jilar said:


> Todo puede ser, en Murcia, hace años, me preguntó el de la gasolinera si yo era extranjero


Eso mismo me dijeron que le preguntó una concursante caballa (de Ceuta) de Gran Hermano a un concursante gallego. Se ve que por ciertas zonas del sur no están familiarizados con vuestro acento.


Magazine said:


> ¿Quien es "él"?


El autor de la frase por la que se nos ha preguntado en este hilo.


----------



## gato radioso

De todas formas, es evidente que lo de las "credenciales" es algo metafórico, incluso un leve toque de humor en la frase, y no algo que deba tomarse literalmente. Para no confundir mucho -ya que ese matiz debe ser difícil de traslada- yo usaría una expresión que estuviera consolidada en español, aunque pierda algo de fidelidad al original:_ Amaia hizo un acto de afirmación como vasca al pedir .... en Sevilla_ o algo por el estilo.


----------

